# Pine Pellets for Bedding?



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

I work at my local TSC and I've been trying to find out if the pine pellets we sell for bedding can be used for goats as well? I know ppl use them for mini-pigs and cat litter and swear by it, but I was going to try it out if anyone has ever tried it for their goats? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use it for them. You may not like it but try it and see for yourself.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're talking about ABM or Bear Mountain pellets, they are actually fir not pine. They work great for adults especially bucks who need the extra absorption to keep their legs and bellies dry.


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

These are actually TSC pine pellets unless, the bag just says pine and they're really not?


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

These are the ones I'm talking about


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Those work just fine for goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, looks like grain, hopefully they won't eat them?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been using the absorbable pellets for bedding for several years and have never had an issue with them getting sick from it. They nibble at it once in awhile but have never noticed them actually eating it. I have to use it here in the middle of winter when it is really rainy because everything gets soggy no matter what kind of floors you have. The goats track mud in constantly and using this really helps keep the stalls drier. Next winter I am going to try and set my barn up a little bit different so that the stall that is accessible to the outside run only has this style of bedding, and then I am going to make them a sleeping area where their hay is kept so I can reduce how much hay waste is getting mixed in with the pellet bedding. That is the only real issue I have using it. The wasted hay getting mixed in makes it difficult to stir up the pellets like your supposed to.


----------



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm having issues with ammonia pee pee smell that I just can't seem to combat. Unfortunately my barn has a wood floor, and I was using cedar sawdust, then straw, then switched to pine & cedar shavings, and still no luck! It kinda knocks you over when I stir it up every morning! I only have it down in one stall section, and I swear they use it like a litter box! Any advice from anyone?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is your floor sealed? I use a heavy oil based deck sealer yearly. 
I use a heavy layer of stall dri under fir pellets.


----------



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Is your floor sealed? I use a heavy oil based deck sealer yearly.
> I use a heavy layer of stall dri under fir pellets.


Yes, floor is sealed. May have to try the stall dri and pellets. . Thanks


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thank you for the advice, should I spread this down first then wet it a little with straw on top of that, or just the pellets by itself?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Just the pellets by themselves.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep just the pellets. Straw and hay don't allow them to work right.


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ok sounds great! Thanks again!


----------

